#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Απόσβεση σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές

## nicolas

Ο Ε.Α.Κ λέει *4%* για κοχλιωτές και *2%* για συγκολλητές κατασκευές. Όταν λέμε συγκολλητές όμως εννοούμε την παρουσία έστω και ελάχιστων συγκολλήσεων ? Δηλαδή εάν έχω παντού κοχλίες και σε κάποιο οριζόντιο χιαστί σύνδεσμο κάνω συγκόλληση πάω με 2% ? Εξάλλου πως ξέρω ότι στην πράξη τα συνεργεία δεν θα εφαρμόσουν συγκολλήσεις σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χωρίς να ειδοποιήσουν κανέναν? Τι απόσβεση χρησιμοποιείτε γενικά ?

----------


## nicolas

Μιλάω για  περίπτωση όπου ο σεισμός είναι κρίσιμος. Η διαφορά στην απόσβεση δίνει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα τα οποία είναι σημαντικά. Σε μία προσθήκη ας πούμε η διαφορά είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Έτσι εάν για παράδειγμα έχω συγκολλήσεις μόνο σε κάποια στοιχεία όπου η κοχλιωτή σύνδεση είναι κατασκευαστικά δύσκολη τότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πάρω απόσβεση μόνο 2%.

----------


## Pappos

Δίνει τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές ώστε να σου βγάζει και διαφορετική διατομή ???

----------


## Pappos

Το θέμα επιλύεται κατά πόσο και τι έχεις. Μετράς τις συγκολλήσεις και τις κοχλιώσεις. Ανάλογα μετά επιλέγεις και την απόσβεση. Αν σε ποσοστό οι συγκολλήσεις είναι περισσότερες τότε επιλέγεις 2%. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για μια ακόμα φορά για πρόβλημα συνδέσεων. Θα επικεντρωθείς στις συνδέσεις και από εκεί θα βγάλεις και το ποσοστό. Για αυτό λέω για τα μέλη. Στις συνήθεις κατασκευές δεν έχουμε μέλη με ενώσεις. Είναι ολόκληρα τεμάχια. Οι συνδέσεις είναι το πρόβλημα. Άρα από τις συνδέσεις θα κρίνεις.

Παράδειγμα κατασκευή με ζευκτό με SHS και ενώσεις κοιλοδοκούς με συγκόλληση επιλέγεις σαφώς 2%. Αν είχες μέσα σύνδεσης κοχλίες 5%.

Παράδειγμα 2, όπως το παραπάνω ζευκτό και στους κόμβους επάνω τεγίδες οι οποίες είναι με κοχλίες. Επειδή κυριαρχεί η συγκόλληση επιλέγεις 2%.

Κλασσικό παράδειγμα πλαισιακής κατασκευής όπου οι ενώσεις είναι με κοχλίες. Υπάρχουν και λάμες με ενίσχυση στην περιοχή των κόμβων. Επιλέγεις 5%. Η κύρια σύνδεση είναι οι κοχλίες.

----------


## Pappos

Για τα παραδείγματα που μου ανέφερες, από την ανάλυση θα δω την αστοχία στις συνδέσεις. Όποιο μέλος αστοχήσεις πρώτο αυτό θα κρίνω ότι είναι και κρίσιμο. Έτσι θα δώσω βαρύτητα σε εκείνα τα σημεία που χρειάζονται προσοχή και τι θεωρείται κρίσιμο. Σπάνια έχω δει όμως αστοχία για το παράδειγμα που μου ανέφερες. Δηλαδή μετωπική πλάκα, δοκό κοχλίες. Συνήθως αστοχούν οι κοχλίες πρώτα. Βέβαια εξαρτάται και από τα μέσα σύνδεσης. Ποιότητα συγκόλλησης, πάχος μετωπικής πλάκας, πάχος συγκόλλησης κ.ο.κ.
Μπορείς να κάνεις σκόπιμα ισχυρότερη συγκόλληση αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος και με αυτόν τον τρόπο να δώσεις βάρος στους κοχλίες και να δώσεις για την κατασκευή 5%. Τέλος εξαρτάται και από την κατασκευή, το κοιτάς ποσοστιαία.

----------


## vmaniad

Στις κοχλιώσει 4% δεν είναι?
η απόσβεση πάντως αυξάνει κάπως τον φασματικό σεισμό, σύμφωνα με τον τύπο του κανονισμού. δεν λαμβάνεται πουθενά αλλόυ υπόψην στις συνήθεις μελέτες μας...
συγκεκριμένα για απόσβεση 2% η=1.322 (32% αύξηση στον φασματικό σεισμό),  για 4% η=1.08 (8% αύξηση του φασματικού σεισμού) και για 5% η=1.

----------


## nicolas

> Στις κοχλιώσει 4% δεν είναι?


Φυσικά....ωραίος είμαι μπράβο μου!!! :Mad: 

Pappos συμφωνώ για τα παραδείγματα που λες. Ο κανονισμός όταν λέει συγκολλήσεις εννοεί προφανώς καθαρά συγκολητές συνδέσεις στα σημεία που παραλαμβάνεται η σεισμική ένταση όπως κόμβοι υποστυλώματος -  δοκού . Οι συγκολλήσεις σε μία μετωπική πλάκα δεν παραλαμβάνουν την σεισμική ένταση αλλά εξασφαλίζουν την συνέχεια του μέλους (δοκός) με τον πλάκα. Το ίδιο και οι ενισχύσεις οι οποίες απλά προσφέρουν ακαμψία θα έλεγα και δεν είναι τόσο κρίσιμο σημείο.

----------


## cohat

Νομίζω στα τυπικά πλαίσια όπου έχουμε κοχλιωτή σύνδεση στην οποία όμως υπάρχουν αναγκαστικά και συγκολλητά τμήματα (π.χ. μέλος σε μετωπική πλάκα), η συμπεριφορά που κυριαρχεί είναι της κοχλιωτής σύνδεσης (μορφή αστοχίας κτλ). Επομένως μπορεί να καταταχθεί στο 4%. Αντίθετα εάν οι κύριες συνδέσεις (τμήματα όπου αναμένεται η εμφάνιση πλαστικών αρθρώσεων) είναι συγκολλητές κυριαρχεί άλλη συμπεριφορά οπότε και μπορεί η κατάταξη να γίνει στο 2%.

----------

